# 40 mile commute...



## patheticshark (16 Nov 2009)

Starting a new job in a couple of weeks and will be riding 40 miles every morning... any tips from people with hefty commutes on fuel/motivation/avoiding exhausation generally? 

(my motivation will primarily be not getting fired as getting the train would be a fortune and take nearly as long. I will be getting the train home each day though, cos it's considerably cheaper in the afternoon as I have a young person's railcard.)


----------



## thomas (16 Nov 2009)

is that 40 miles one way? Not 20 miles there, 20 back?


----------



## patheticshark (16 Nov 2009)

40 miles one way.


----------



## Chamfus Flange (16 Nov 2009)

How much kit do you have to take? I occasionally commute 80 miles in a day but with several texts in the paniers, so by the end of it I've had it. I certainly would not want to have to do it the next day again.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Nov 2009)

bloody hell mate thats a lot for a single commute.
How many times a week are you planning at doing this?
It will take you a good couple and half hours each way at an average speed of 14mph.

It's a lot to ask doing that every day and back again. Both in time and effort.
But good on you if you do.


----------



## patheticshark (16 Nov 2009)

Chamfus Flange said:


> How much kit do you have to take? I occasionally commute 80 miles in a day but with several texts in the paniers, so by the end of it I've had it. I certainly would not want to have to do it the next day again.



Nothing hefty. Lock, tools, change of clothes, lightweight towel - should fit in a saddlebag.

I'll be doing it fixed.


----------



## patheticshark (16 Nov 2009)

ianrauk said:


> bloody hell mate thats a lot for a single commute.
> How many times a week are you planning at doing this?
> It will take you a good couple and half hours each way at an average speed of 14mph.
> 
> ...



I'll be doing it every day but only one way - I'll be getting the train in the evenings. (so 40 miles in the morning and then like 5 miles from the station in the evening)

I have tried the route out, it took me 2hrs 15 and that included a bit of getting lost so hopefully it'll be a few minutes quicker than that.


----------



## thomas (16 Nov 2009)

I'd rather you than me . My old commutes have been 15/13 miles, which was more than enough!!

Hope you have showers at work.


----------



## MacB (16 Nov 2009)

45 miles a day, 5 days a week should be fine but, as it's 40 in one hit you may have to look at food intake. I commuted 20 miles each way and didn't need to breakfast first in the morning. But I would flag after 30 miles without food and fluid intake.

Personally I've set my commuting limit at 30 miles each way and not sure I could do that for 5 days. I base the 30 on what I can do without bonking and also keeping it to a 2 hour trip.

If I was to choose an ideal commute then I'd say 15-18 miles each way would be it. Gives you a good work out but not far enough to be demoralising in bad weather.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (16 Nov 2009)

MacB said:


> 45 miles a day, 5 days a week should be fine but, as it's 40 in one hit you may have to look at food intake. I commuted 20 miles each way and didn't need to breakfast first in the morning. But I would flag after 30 miles without food and fluid intake.
> 
> Personally I've set my commuting limit at 30 miles each way and not sure I could do that for 5 days. I base the 30 on what I can do without bonking and also keeping it to a 2 hour trip.
> 
> ...


----------



## Greenbank (16 Nov 2009)

If you can't do it already, it shouldn't take long to work up to doing 40 miles every morning even on an empty stomach. When I first started doing longer distances I could only do 30 miles or so before I ran out of energy. I can now do the first 150km of a ride without eating anything (although at an 23kph average not 30kph). A well trained fat metabolism is very useful. I don't like eating early in the morning, I prefer to take some sandwiches and eat them whilst riding once I've been moving for an hour or so.

But, even if you get to this point, always carry some food with you in case you run out of energy. A couple of bananas, pieces of flapjack or energy bars. And know where you can get more food/water _en route_ should you start to suffer.

Expect to be very hungry come lunch time, and don't over compensate with the food.

Also, it'll be a while of doing it before you don't feel like you've got heavy legs on a Friday. An expensive train fare will be a good motivational factor.


----------



## garrilla (16 Nov 2009)

patheticshark said:


> Nothing hefty. Lock, tools, change of clothes, lightweight towel - should fit in a saddlebag.
> 
> *I'll be doing it fixed*.


----------



## patheticshark (16 Nov 2009)

Greenbank said:


> Expect to be very hungry come lunch time, and don't over compensate with the food.



This is actually what I'm most concerned about (which sounds a bit strange considering how much exercise I'll be doing!). I'm considering getting a HRM so I can keep tabs on how many calories I'm actually expending and make sure I don't end up eating way more. I tend to put on weight when I'm touring or whatever cos I get such a huge appetite and I worry about running out of energy.

I'm fine eating early in the morning so I should be OK on toast or porridge or whatever before I leave and maybe taking a couple of bananas for the journey. It's difficult to predict... normally I'd be absolutely fine doing 40 miles without a food break, but that's on one-off rides, not every day. I'll have to see how it goes with that one.

I think the getting up at 5.30am's going to take some getting used to as well...

thanks for the advice everyone.


----------



## fossyant (16 Nov 2009)

40 miles before 9.00 am will be hard work......

I did a 30 miler / 60 mile return test, before jacking my last job...for a while - out of the house over 12 hours.............not good...

I've done a 20 mile each way, with a full racing weekend....it's hard...didn't manage a full week of 40 mile returns...... - that was when I was young.....

It's a tall order....... if you are OK with early nights, not much booze, then you'll do it...


----------



## ttcycle (16 Nov 2009)

Welcome back Pshark - that's one hefty commute - it would be worth bringing some form of food either liquid in a drink or banana/flapjack combo. Did you manage to get the rides sorted out in the end?


----------



## Browser (16 Nov 2009)

Chayzuz, 40 miles one way, that seems a lot bud 
I had to extend my commute by two miles a while ago due to a closed road and 13.5 miles seemed a lot when I first did it. Mind you, I got used to it and it probably wouldn't seem so bad to go back to now.
But you do have to think of the days when you just feel like death warmed over and it's horizontally raining aginst your direction of travel.
I'd set my maximum theoretical commute at 20 miles each way, dunno how I'd get on if I actually had to do it though 
It will, however, be worth it to see the incredulous looks you will get when you tell the walking lard factories at your new work that you cycle a distance they'd probably think twice about driving to get to work


----------



## J4CKO (16 Nov 2009)

Mate, FFS get a car !

80 miles a day on a bike, probably 5 hours in the saddle a day in day out will knacker you. Couple of days a week, or maybe alternate days but that is a big ask to do consistently and permanently.

I know this is Cyclechat but sometimes we have to accept that bikes have limitations, 80 miles a day to me is as daft a proposition as the car drivers that drive 100 yds. 

If you do do it, the best of luck to you and I am in awe !


----------



## totallyfixed (16 Nov 2009)

So you are going to be averaging around 19mph on fixed? 
Commuting?
With panniers?


----------



## al78 (17 Nov 2009)

patheticshark said:


> Starting a new job in a couple of weeks and will be riding 40 miles every morning... any tips from people with hefty commutes on fuel/motivation/avoiding exhausation generally?



Move closer to work?

If I was doing that sort of distance I would have a couple of bottles of energy drink to get me through it, possibly a banana as well. You are going to feel tired, particularly on Friday, no way round that I'm afraid. As far as motivation goes, have you considered doing the full 80 miles twice a week instead of 40 miles one way every day? In the former case every time you cycle there and back you can note down how much you saved on the train fare and at the end of the month use the savings to treat yourself to something special.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (17 Nov 2009)

J4CKO said:


> Mate, FFS get a car !
> 
> 80 miles a day on a bike, probably 5 hours in the saddle a day in day out will knacker you. Couple of days a week, or maybe alternate days but that is a big ask to do consistently and permanently.
> 
> ...



He's "only" doing it one way, I think. He said he'll be getting the train home. 200 miles a week is doable.


----------



## hackbike 666 (17 Nov 2009)

J4CKO said:


> Mate, FFS get a car !
> 
> 80 miles a day on a bike, probably 5 hours in the saddle a day in day out will knacker you. Couple of days a week, or maybe alternate days but that is a big ask to do consistently and permanently.
> 
> ...



He's not doing 80 miles though.

As RT said,I just noticed.


----------



## patheticshark (17 Nov 2009)

fossyant said:


> It's a tall order....... if you are OK with early nights, not much booze, then you'll do it...



I think I am. I've finally got my booze/cigarette consumption down so I can start training properly, so I'm seeing this commute as a training regime. I'm certainly not expecting to be able to go to the pub on a weeknight regularly...



ttcycle said:


> Welcome back Pshark - that's one hefty commute - it would be worth bringing some form of food either liquid in a drink or banana/flapjack combo. Did you manage to get the rides sorted out in the end?



Hey tt! No, I've been completely rubbish and also I got so fed up with the associated forum I abandoned it. They're still doing rides every so often I think though.

There's another women's race training day at Hillingdon this Sunday which I'll be going to - let me know if you want the details 



Browser said:


> It will, however, be worth it to see the incredulous looks you will get when you tell the walking lard factories at your new work that you cycle a distance they'd probably think twice about driving to get to work



You don't know where I'm working! They pretty much all cycle.



totallyfixed said:


> So you are going to be averaging around 19mph on fixed?
> 
> Commuting?
> With panniers?



Nah. Saddlebag.



al78 said:


> As far as motivation goes, have you considered doing the full 80 miles twice a week instead of 40 miles one way every day? In the former case every time you cycle there and back you can note down how much you saved on the train fare and at the end of the month use the savings to treat yourself to something special.



I have, but I think one way is the best option. Even just two return tickets a week is almost the same price as 5 singles, and also while I'm OK with the idea of 40 miles each morning the prospect of even just one 40 mile ride in the morning and then having to get back on my bike and ride 40 miles home after a full day of work is pretty daunting.


----------



## MacB (17 Nov 2009)

patheticshark said:


> I have, but I think one way is the best option. Even just two return tickets a week is almost the same price as 5 singles, and also while I'm OK with the idea of 40 miles each morning the prospect of even just one 40 mile ride in the morning and then having to get back on my bike and ride 40 miles home after a full day of work is pretty daunting.



I'd say your plan makes the most sense re fares etc but would say keep it fluid. Look at bail out points on the route and, come the nicer weather, you may want to ride partway home. Your only enemy really is going to be time, it's a lot of commute on top of a days work. But good luck we'll all be fascinated to see how it goes, so keep us updated


----------



## patheticshark (17 Nov 2009)

MacB said:


> I'd say your plan makes the most sense re fares etc but would say keep it fluid. Look at bail out points on the route and, come the nicer weather, you may want to ride partway home. Your only enemy really is going to be time, it's a lot of commute on top of a days work. But good luck we'll all be fascinated to see how it goes, so keep us updated



Yeah, the route I'm going for goes basically along the train line so I'm covered for that. Though it's not something I want to get in the habit of, and ridiculously the cost of a ticket at the station I'd start from is the same price as the cost of a ticket 20 miles into the journey.

Thanks for the good luck. I might start a blog.


----------



## I am Spartacus (17 Nov 2009)

I have just seen this thread, and well have I missed something..?
you smoke
you like your drink
your only bike is a fixed gear... not even singlespeed 
to get your ride time to about 2 hours you will need to average 20 + or - a bit mph in all weather conditions (ride longer and getting home at 9pm to get up again at 5 30am)
You will have to cope with a busy road environment.. God knows where Clowndon is
Have you ever seen 5 30am before?
When is your daily bike maintenance scheduled? Your gonna need the bike in tip top condition all the time.
Forgive the cynicism but you'll do it once and that'll be the end of it
If I am wrong then I am wrong and apologies


----------



## patheticshark (17 Nov 2009)

I am Spartacus said:


> I have just seen this thread, and well have I missed something..?
> you smoke
> you like your drink
> your only bike is a fixed gear... not even singlespeed
> ...



Where did you get my 'only bike is a fixed gear' from?
Clowndon is London
I believe I'll be at home for some portion of the day to do the MASSIVE amount of bike maintenance that my fixed gear will require
I am looking forward to you being wrong, and here is my blog.

http://40milesofhell.wordpress.com/

oh and I've used your post for the about me section, hope that's OK


----------



## joggingbob (17 Nov 2009)

Well good luck. Will be interested to see how you get on and ultimately succeed.


----------



## Brahan (17 Nov 2009)

Well you seem confident about doing the ride. Your body will adapt quickly to the distance and provided your fuelled enough there shouldn't be a problem. Got a linky for the route mate?


----------



## gavintc (17 Nov 2009)

You should change your nickname - nothing pathetic about that commute and on a fixed - respect.


----------



## I am Spartacus (17 Nov 2009)

patheticshark said:


> oh and I've used your post for the about me section, hope that's OK


By all means , all part of the service!

I thought you mentioned doing it on a fixed...? with gears marginally better for you


----------



## jonny jeez (17 Nov 2009)

Hi patheticshark, welcome back.

Sounds like a really great challenge, I hope you can keep your motivation up over the dark mornings, then you will find it a breeze in the spring, plus you'll be match fit (and then some) by then so will be flying on that fixed of yours.

One suggestion, do you have garage storage at home or at work? If so you could look at another option. Check out exchange and mart for a 50 cc scooter, you don't need a motorcycle license to drive one and they will do a 40 mile run at a fixed 30mph (limited) to take the strain on those day's that you just cant manage. 

This will mean that you may have to attack the ride home as well as in (80 miles round trip) on maybe two days a week, but you will have the ability to take rest days as you choose.

My commute is *only* a 40 mile round trip and I use this system to make it through the week…with the addition that I actually have access to two motorcycles…it’s a long story.

The new job sounds fascinating, good to see that you are following a vocation as apposed to the gravy train.

I'll keep an eye on the blog, I'm intrigued.

Good luck.

PS…do you have a really …really… loud alarm clock!


----------



## ianrauk (17 Nov 2009)

fair play to you PShark, one thing... has the train company a bike policy in the evenings. There are certain routes at certain times of day (morning and evening peak) that bikes are not allowed on trains.


----------



## Brahan (17 Nov 2009)

The Pathetic Sharks were Characters in Viz right?


----------



## J4CKO (17 Nov 2009)

Must read posts better 

40 miles one way is still a pretty epic commute, good luck !

I suppose if you ride in one morning, train back, then train in and ride back at least you get a decent rest.


----------



## gavintc (17 Nov 2009)

jonny jeez said:


> Hi patheticshark, welcome back.
> 
> Sounds like a really great challenge, I hope you can keep your motivation up over the dark mornings, then you will find it a breeze in the spring, plus you'll be match fit (and then some) by then so will be flying on that fixed of yours.
> 
> ...



I think he is youngish and his car licence will almost certainly not have the provisional moped licence on it. My wife is looking at getting a 50cc scooter and it does seem rather a procedural hurdle (and expensive) to get all the bits in place.


----------



## jonny jeez (17 Nov 2009)

gavintc said:


> I think he is youngish and his car licence will almost certainly not have the provisional moped licence on it. My wife is looking at getting a 50cc scooter and it does seem rather a procedural hurdle (and expensive) to get all the bits in place.




Ah...good point...maybe this then?

I actually see one of these every day, (on chitty or the Loud bike) and it whizzes along with no effort at all......bloody cheat, s'not fair


----------



## patheticshark (17 Nov 2009)

Brahan said:


> Well you seem confident about doing the ride. Your body will adapt quickly to the distance and provided your fuelled enough there shouldn't be a problem. Got a linky for the route mate?



Not yet - but it's from North East London, over the river, A24 all the way to Leatherhead and then the A246. So at least I shouldn't get lost...



I am Spartacus said:


> By all means , all part of the service!
> 
> I thought you mentioned doing it on a fixed...? with gears marginally better for you



I did, but it's not the only bike I have... I have a few others.



jonny jeez said:


> Hi patheticshark, welcome back.
> 
> Sounds like a really great challenge, I hope you can keep your motivation up over the dark mornings, then you will find it a breeze in the spring, plus you'll be match fit (and then some) by then so will be flying on that fixed of yours.
> 
> ...



Thanks! I don't have any kind of driving licence. It's a good idea though.



ianrauk said:


> fair play to you PShark, one thing... has the train company a bike policy in the evenings. There are certain routes at certain times of day (morning and evening peak) that bikes are not allowed on trains.



Yeah that's fine, so long as they don't change their policy. I'll be coming back into London at the evening peak so the trains are quite quiet as most people are going the other way.



Brahan said:


> The Pathetic Sharks were Characters in Viz right?



yep


----------



## patheticshark (17 Nov 2009)

oh and I'm a girl. not that it makes any difference, it's just a bit weird being referred to as 'he' all the time...


----------



## ttcycle (17 Nov 2009)

Hey Pshark - I went to the women's training this Sunday gone - crashed the bike- you can read about it in cafe - good to have you back on the pages of CC. it was a great day though!! I would fully recommend it!

I've managed to get some rides in - if you're still interested PM me though with the 40 miler is there any room for more mileage?!!


----------



## jonny jeez (17 Nov 2009)

patheticshark said:


> oh and I'm a girl. not that it makes any difference, it's just a bit weird being referred to as 'he' all the time...



Thought you were from tt's comments...but I wasnt sure myself, so thanks for clearing that up.

Last thought.

Have you looked at property in Guildford. its pretty cheap around there (compared to London) and some areas are fantastic for a "lifestyle" change (getting out of the smoke and enjoying the great outdoors!!)

If you rent in town (or own I guess) you'll save a bundle by relocating (more than enough to mitigate the drop in salary I shouldn't wonder)


----------



## Brahan (17 Nov 2009)

So you ride bikes and you read Viz?

Well, if you're not the coolest chick on the block......


----------



## dondare (17 Nov 2009)

Small motor-bike.


----------



## patheticshark (17 Nov 2009)

jonny jeez said:


> Thought you were from tt's comments...but I wasnt sure myself, so thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> Last thought.
> 
> ...



I'm house-sharing at the moment so I'd have to do that in Guildford to save any money.. and it's not so easy finding a houseshare where you can take 8 bikes with you 

anyway, I love where I live, I really don't want to move.


----------



## Origamist (17 Nov 2009)

Give it a whirl PS. I used to have a 25 mile each way commute and still miss it...


----------



## upsidedown (17 Nov 2009)

Couple of very nice looking bikes there PS, the Denti looks especially lovely !

Good luck with the commute, i do 13 miles each day 5 days a week, but i'm a 42 year old ex-smoker. With plenty of food and sleep i reckon you'll be ok.


----------



## patheticshark (17 Nov 2009)

upsidedown said:


> Couple of very nice looking bikes there PS, the Denti looks especially lovely !
> 
> Good luck with the commute, i do 13 miles each day 5 days a week, but i'm a 42 year old ex-smoker. With plenty of food and sleep i reckon you'll be ok.



Thanks. The Denti was a bit of an extravagance (I've upgraded the headset now too to a matching blue Chris King...), so it's about time I started doing some proper miles on it.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (17 Nov 2009)

upsidedown said:


> Couple of very nice looking bikes there PS, the Denti looks especially lovely !



Yes, very nice indeed. I love the neon pink rims.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (17 Nov 2009)

good luck. i'm 40 and starting my 23 mile there 23 mile back commute to uni in march (looking forward to both the career change and the self enforced mileage). i agree with your comments on your blog, 40 miles one way is much better than 20 miles each way, you won't have the problem of trying to either carry 2 sets of dry clothes (1 for work, 1 for return commute) etc and your body will have a full 24 hrs to recover. just one recommendation tho....mudguards make sense in winter


----------



## Rhythm Thief (17 Nov 2009)

patheticshark said:


> oh and I'm a girl. not that it makes any difference, it's just a bit weird being referred to as 'he' all the time...



Sorry.


----------



## patheticshark (17 Nov 2009)

shauncollier said:


> good luck. i'm 40 and starting my 23 mile there 23 mile back commute to uni in march (looking forward to both the career change and the self enforced mileage). i agree with your comments on your blog, 40 miles one way is much better than 20 miles each way, you won't have the problem of trying to either carry 2 sets of dry clothes (1 for work, 1 for return commute) etc and your body will have a full 24 hrs to recover. just one recommendation tho....mudguards make sense in winter



Heh, yep. I'll be race blade equipped.

I'm also trying to convince myself that it justifies my spending £200 on a pair of Sidi Diablos (the gore-tex boots)...


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (17 Nov 2009)

well i spent £100 on a pair of shimano winter boots a 3 or 4 years ago and don't regret it, they are great for winter / rain. with that sort of mileage, why not indulge?? then you'd have to get matching assos as well tho...it's only fair


----------



## ttcycle (17 Nov 2009)

patheticshark said:


> Heh, yep. I'll be race blade equipped.
> 
> I'm also trying to convince myself that it justifies my spending £200 on a pair of Sidi Diablos (the gore-tex boots)...




I get it now PS! You're as mad as me...you'll save the money on the rail fares only to spend it on cycling gear!


----------



## HelenD123 (17 Nov 2009)

ttcycle said:


> I get it now PS! You're as mad as me...you'll save the money on the rail fares only to spend it on cycling gear!



Don't we all do that? Save on the train/bus/petrol but splurge on cycling gear.


----------



## jonny jeez (17 Nov 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> Don't we all do that? Save on the train/bus/petrol but splurge on cycling gear.



Ah, but you see....we dont HAVE to, we WANT to. passing my cash to TFL/national rail/BP or spend it on me and chitty....hmm, let me think


----------



## Greenbank (17 Nov 2009)

I've done that route a couple of times visiting family who lived in Guildford. 71" fixed worked perfectly well.

The A24 isn't a fantastic road for commuting along but that's a good thing as it just means there's nothing spectacularly wrong with it. It's good after Merton though, nice and wide.

The one major grimp will be the other side of Leatherhead. Go through the town and you've got Hawk's Hill to contend with, or use the bypass and it's a desolate slow climb back up to Fetchham once you go over the A24.

I do like the rolling A246, perfect road for fixed riding.


----------



## magnatom (17 Nov 2009)

...and to think I am wondering how I will cope with an change in my commute from 10 miles a day to 20 miles.

Good luck with the commute.


----------



## J4CKO (17 Nov 2009)

magnatom said:


> ...and to think I am wondering how I will cope with an change in my commute from 10 miles a day to 20 miles.
> 
> Good luck with the commute.



Not sure how you will cope, suspect you will be fine but I beleive that Youtube have just ordered another few Terrabytes of disk space in anticipation.


----------



## patheticshark (17 Nov 2009)

Greenbank said:


> The one major grimp will be the other side of Leatherhead. Go through the town and you've got Hawk's Hill to contend with, or use the bypass and it's a desolate slow climb back up to Fetchham once you go over the A24.
> 
> I do like the rolling A246, perfect road for fixed riding.



I did the bypass when I tested it, it was a bit tedious. Do you think Hawk's Hill is preferable?


----------



## fay144 (17 Nov 2009)

Just wanted to say good luck. That is seriously impressive. I've not cycled a 40-miler at all yet, can't imagine doing that every day! 

I *have* got up at 5.30 on a regular basis (though not daily!) to do 2-3 hours of running en-route to work though, which I imagine will be similar from a fuelling point of view. I've found I can run for 2 hours (~12 miles) on an empty stomach, but any more than that, and I need something to keep me going. I hate running after eating, so I take a bottle of sports drink, then have porridge at my desk when I get to work. I find sports drinks to be fantastic first thing. 

I'm not really sure how applicable running advice is to cycling - but I'd suggest that rather than aiming to get as close to 2 hours as poss every day, you mix up your speed. So stick to a decent speed mon, wed, and fri, for example, and then take it really easy on tuesday and thursday, even if it means getting up half an hour earlier. 

Looking forward to seeing how you get on!


----------



## upsidedown (17 Nov 2009)

J4CKO said:


> Not sure how you will cope, suspect you will be fine but I beleive that Youtube have just ordered another few Terrabytes of disk space in anticipation.


----------



## patheticshark (17 Nov 2009)

fay144 said:


> I *have* got up at 5.30 on a regular basis (though not daily!) to do 2-3 hours of running en-route to work though, which I imagine will be similar from a fuelling point of view. I've found I can run for 2 hours (~12 miles) on an empty stomach, but any more than that, and I need something to keep me going.



oh my god. That sounds utterly horrific. At least on a bike you're sitting down!

I am, at heart, very lazy.


----------



## goo_mason (17 Nov 2009)

magnatom said:


> ...and to think I am wondering how I will cope with an change in my commute from 10 miles a day to 20 miles.
> 
> Good luck with the commute.



It'll be a scoosh to a superhero like you!  If I can do it, you'll have no problems (other than an extra 10 miles for your fans to try running you off the road )


----------



## fay144 (17 Nov 2009)

patheticshark said:


> oh my god. That sounds utterly horrific. At least on a bike you're sitting down!
> 
> *I am, at heart, very lazy*.



Me too. It's poor reflection on public transport that running/cycling for 2+ hours can seem like the easy option.


----------



## hackbike 666 (17 Nov 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> Don't we all do that? Save on the train/bus/petrol but splurge on cycling gear.



I don't think it makes much difference to me.


----------



## Greenbank (17 Nov 2009)

patheticshark said:


> I did the bypass when I tested it, it was a bit tedious. Do you think Hawk's Hill is preferable?



Looking at the elevation plot on bikehike.co.uk the bypass is about 5%, Hawk's Hill is 10%.

I went out to Guildford using the bypass, and came back via Leatherhead/Hawk's Hill and I remember thinking that'd be an interesting climb on fixed, but then hills often seem harder than they actually are if you've only ever descended them. It was also in the first few months of me riding fixed and I've done a lot more hilly, and longer, rides than that now. It's only a 40m elevation gain of the steep bit.


----------



## magnatom (17 Nov 2009)

goo_mason said:


> It'll be a scoosh to a superhero like you!  If I can do it, you'll have no problems (other than an extra 10 miles for your fans to try running you off the road )




Aye, I'm not too worried, especially as I will be doing it on my soon to arrive Ribble purchase!


----------



## Trevrev (17 Nov 2009)

Well, Patheticshark, i will Salute you.
Just for even thinking about it !!! I hope it works out for you. "Go for it Girl !!!"


----------



## ChrisKH (17 Nov 2009)

Respect. And best of luck.

I would, if I had the time, love to do a 40 mile commute a couple of times a week. But every day? You're a better (wo)man than I ever will be.


----------



## goo_mason (17 Nov 2009)

magnatom said:


> Aye, I'm not too worried, especially as I will be doing it on my soon to arrive Ribble purchase!



ANOTHER bike? How did you slip that one past Mrs Magnatom?

Or is Santa bringing it for you?


----------



## magnatom (17 Nov 2009)

goo_mason said:


> ANOTHER bike? How did you slip that one past Mrs Magnatom?
> 
> Or is Santa bringing it for you?



I needed a new one for the longer commute (on bad weather days). Mrs Magnatom was very good about it, just a .


----------



## ianrauk (17 Nov 2009)

lol indeed, 'er indoors refers to our conservatory as looking like 'a branch of Halfords'.. Halfords I ask you?

It's not my fault I think the conservatory is a better home for my bikes (and Auntie Helen's hubby's Trike), then the bloody garden shed is it..

I can't even look at a picture of a bike these days without her saying (_with THAT look_), "Your next bike is it?"

Get upstairs and do some ironing woman, I tells her.....



magnatom said:


> I needed a new one for the longer commute (on bad weather days). Mrs Magnatom was very good about it, just a .


----------



## patheticshark (17 Nov 2009)

bloody women.


----------



## ttcycle (17 Nov 2009)

ahh Ian...I'm sure it would be a classy branch of Halfords...


----------



## Watt-O (17 Nov 2009)

Jesus - 400 miles a week on a commute. Utter madness!


----------



## patheticshark (17 Nov 2009)

yes, that would be madness...


----------



## Watt-O (17 Nov 2009)

What about working from home once or twice a week? :-)


----------



## magnatom (17 Nov 2009)

ianrauk said:


> lol indeed, 'er indoors refers to our conservatory as looking like 'a branch of Halfords'.. Halfords I ask you?
> 
> It's not my fault I think the conservatory is a better home for my bikes (and Auntie Helen's hubby's Trike), then the bloody garden shed is it..
> 
> ...





I have to say I am lucky. When looking for a new house, she agreed that having a garage would be an advantage for me and my bikes! 

Mrs Magnatom's requirement was a garden, and a husband willing to do all the heavy work in it!


----------



## gavintc (17 Nov 2009)

I move in Mar and have established that my new commute will be 12 miles each direction with a couple of cheeky hills. I have become quite used to doing my commute in the evening only and taking the train in the morning. It will certainly waken me up.


----------



## trio25 (18 Nov 2009)

patheticshark said:


> Yeah, the route I'm going for goes basically along the train line so I'm covered for that. Though it's not something I want to get in the habit of, and ridiculously the cost of a ticket at the station I'd start from is the same price as the cost of a ticket 20 miles into the journey.
> 
> Thanks for the good luck. I might start a blog.



Definetly blog, will help you do the commute on fridays when you think people will be asking why you are not riding!


----------



## Panter (18 Nov 2009)

Just to add my support patheticshark, that's am awesome commute.

And, I feel your pain that people just can't seem to understand your commuting plans, despite just how many times they've been clearly explained 

Anyway, I've bookmarked your blog and will be following with interest 

Good luck


----------



## BentMikey (18 Nov 2009)

Good luck! I feel for you, that's going to be a tough one, but I'm sure you'll succeed. I have a 43mile round trip, combined with skating as a job.


----------



## patheticshark (18 Nov 2009)

Thanks all. 

If I have do to 40 miles with a headwind like the one I just rode in with on a regular basis I am NOT going to be impressed.


----------



## goo_mason (18 Nov 2009)

patheticshark said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> If I have do to 40 miles with a headwind like the one I just rode in with on a regular basis I am NOT going to be impressed.



Yep - just 10 miles into a ferocious headwind is enough to almost finish me off, never mind 40! Mind you, doing that singlespeed you'll end up with thighs like the cycling character in Belleville Rendezvous!!

Good luck though - you're one tough, brave cookie!


----------



## Plax (18 Nov 2009)

Good luck patheticshark, It gives me a warm glow to know there are other ladies out there as crazy as me (not that I commute 40 miles mind........).


----------



## lady_rider (19 Nov 2009)

Plax said:


> Good luck patheticshark, It gives me a warm glow to know there are other ladies out there as crazy as me (not that I commute 40 miles mind........).



+1

I don't commute 40 miles either, but I can totally empathise with you having a good go at it, I'd be tempted by the whole train/money argument too. As long as you don't plan on a gym session in the evening as well... (that'd be way too hardcore for me)


----------



## patheticshark (19 Nov 2009)

lady_rider said:


> +1
> 
> I don't commute 40 miles either, but I can totally empathise with you having a good go at it, I'd be tempted by the whole train/money argument too. As long as you don't plan on a gym session in the evening as well... (that'd be way too hardcore for me)



Ha! No chance. I'll probably have to go to bed at about 8pm for the first three months.

Thanks for all the blog interest everyone, I am giddy with views and comments. I shall have a play with it later and add more links to blogs and stuff.


----------



## fossyant (19 Nov 2009)

Fixed are best for headwinds I find....good luck.


----------



## BentMikey (19 Nov 2009)

fossyant said:


> Fixed are best for headwinds I find....good luck.



Errr. No.

<----- look this way. Any time I'm doing a bit of silly commuter racing then I pray for headwinds because they'll blow even the strongest riders off my wheel.


----------



## hackbike 666 (19 Nov 2009)

I take it recumbents are easier to hold a (fast) speed then?

Why is that?

Low position?


----------



## patheticshark (19 Nov 2009)

I would totally do it on a recumbent if I had a carbon one 

though that hill would be a pain.


----------



## BentMikey (19 Nov 2009)

hackbike 666 said:


> I take it recumbents are easier to hold a (fast) speed then?
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> Low position?



Aerodynamics - big headwind and flat roads maximise the recumbent advantage. OTOH with a tailwind and uphill it can get embarassing.


----------



## weevil (20 Nov 2009)

BentMikey said:


> OTOH with a tailwind and uphill it can get embarassing.



Why? Because you whip out one of these...


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKmZRoK7CRw&feature=PlayList&p=D9D44CD6C19E0683&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=6


----------



## Downward (22 Nov 2009)

When do you start your new Job ?


----------



## jay clock (28 Nov 2009)

> When do you start your new Job ?


it's all gone quiet..... what's the latest?


----------



## Downward (28 Nov 2009)

jay clock said:


> it's all gone quiet..... what's the latest?


----------



## patheticshark (28 Nov 2009)

ooh, hello.

I start on Monday 7th. Doing another recce tomorrow (leaving at 6am).

I've accidentally bought a carbon road bike so I will now be doing it geared sometimes. I have also bought those Sidi Diablos I mentioned and I now can't afford any christmas presents for anyone. But still, at least I will be able to go well fast and have dry feet. Hurrah!


----------



## ianrauk (28 Nov 2009)

I likes yer style....



patheticshark said:


> ooh, hello.
> 
> I start on Monday 7th. Doing another recce tomorrow (leaving at 6am).
> 
> *I've accidentally bought a carbon road bike *so I will now be doing it geared sometimes.* I have also bought those Sidi Diablos* I mentioned and I now can't afford any christmas presents for anyone. But still, at least I will be able to go well fast and have dry feet. Hurrah!


----------



## patheticshark (28 Nov 2009)

Just to clarify (as reading back it does make me look like a fixiehipsterskidder with only one bike and no brain), I did have a road bike already; I just mean the novelty of the new one means I'll definitely be riding it to work sometimes (particularly as I'll be too knackered to do any weekend riding for a while)...

Also I'll have a 49cm Pinarello Monviso for sale shortly if anyone's interested


----------



## lukesdad (28 Nov 2009)

Hi patheticshark. Sorry only just noticed thr thread. For the last 6 years Ive commuted 82 miles round trip 4 days a week.
One way I consume 1.5 litres fuel raisins and a gel and I eat b/fast as soon as I get to work. Average 2hrs 20 mins(quite hilly the bugger is the wind that has made me late on acouple of occassions.) The more you do it the more normal it seems.

I also vary the pace to fit in with my training plan sprints climbs etc. Good fun.

One way i find to make it interesting is to have checkpoint times a long the route.


----------



## patheticshark (28 Nov 2009)

lukesdad said:


> Hi patheticshark. Sorry only just noticed thr thread. For the last 6 years Ive commuted 82 miles round trip 4 days a week.
> One way I consume 1.5 litres fuel raisins and a gel and I eat b/fast as soon as I get to work. Average 2hrs 20 mins(quite hilly the bugger is the wind that has made me late on acouple of occassions.) The more you do it the more normal it seems.
> 
> I also vary the pace to fit in with my training plan sprints climbs etc. Good fun.
> ...



That is amazing! I'll be astonished if I get to the point where I can ride there and back one or two days a week, let alone four. I am very impressed.

I'm getting a bit worried about the wind. Not the easiest time of the year to start this. Although hopefully by spring/summer it'll be a breeze (and not a headwind*).

*sorry


----------



## lukesdad (28 Nov 2009)

The last couple of weeks have been pretty bad on the inward journey. The important part in my opion in doing this is what you do off the bike you have to be pretty diciplined but its like anything its what you get used to.


----------



## MacB (28 Nov 2009)

lukesdad said:


> The last couple of weeks have been pretty bad on the inward journey. The important part in my opion in doing this is what you do off the bike you have to be pretty diciplined but its like anything its what you get used to.



So, are you travelling light and using one car/train journey per week to transport the gear? Or do you take kit with you daily?


----------



## lukesdad (28 Nov 2009)

Lucky old me I only work Monday to thurs.Monday mornings I take in A rucksack 60 litre bring it home thursday night all the other trips are with a light back pack.


----------



## MacB (29 Nov 2009)

lukesdad said:


> Lucky old me I only work Monday to thurs.Monday mornings I take in A rucksack 60 litre bring it home thursday night all the other trips are with a light back pack.



hats off to you sir, I found the backpack just unworkable and I was only doing half your distance. Panniers can be a pain but I only really notice the weight when accelerating or on a stiff climb. As my commute had very little in the way of stop/start stuff, or tough hills, they weren't a problem. 2hrs 20 is a pretty good average as well, can't imagine you get to do much coasting at those times.


----------



## BentMikey (29 Nov 2009)

82 miles!! In Wales!!!! Respect.


----------



## lukesdad (29 Nov 2009)

Used to commute from Bordon to Basingstoke and Petersfield To Aldershot MacB dont envy your commute.Has the relief road made any difference to the farnborough road.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (29 Nov 2009)

ah bordon, REME by any chance? lukesdad, what clothing have you found to do the job whilst being on the bike for so long so regular? do you have 2 sets of clothes? one for the in ride and one for the return?


----------



## patheticshark (29 Nov 2009)

Wow, today's practice run was floody. And rainy. And windy.

Quite fast though, for me... 38 miles (to the station rather than my office) in 1 hour 51; 19.1mph average. Not that I'm expecting to be able to do it in that kind of time by mid-week once I'm doing it for real...


----------



## BentMikey (29 Nov 2009)

You'll have to take the pathetic out of your username too, after a commute like that!!!


----------



## ttcycle (29 Nov 2009)

Excellent commute in! Nice to hear about the new bike! Lol


----------



## ianrauk (29 Nov 2009)

wow, a very respectable average...


----------



## MacB (29 Nov 2009)

lukesdad said:


> Used to commute from Bordon to Basingstoke and Petersfield To Aldershot MacB dont envy your commute.Has the relief road made any difference to the farnborough road.



My commute is across country to Maidenhead so I avoid the Farnborough Road, but my limited use of it for other things has been ok. I actually seem to avoid most main roads altogether, it adds two miles but is worth it. My shortest route would be straight up to Bracknell past the Meadows etc. IMO, Bracknell is to be avoided.

Basingstoke I quite like the ride from here, I can get there almost totally off main roads(I'm on the Farnborough/Fleet borders), some very nice riding. Though I accept that once you hit Basingstoke itself the ring road etc is 'fun'.

Maybe it's a perception thing, I found London daunting whereas a lot of London riders don't like the speed/distance cars go past at on the country roads. I'm sure if I rode somewhere quieter for a while I'd start to think this area was hideous


----------



## levad (29 Nov 2009)

Cars? What are they, I might see 4 or 5 in my first mile of riding and then none for the remaining 12 miles  Coming home I might see 10 or 12 cars.


----------



## patheticshark (30 Nov 2009)

Isn't it nice when your new workplace like the idea of your commute so much they decide to do their own version?

I haven't said explicitly anywhere where I'm going to work, but it's for a national cycling charity based in Guildford (which narrows it down just a little!) and Patrick from Bike Club (www.bikeclub.org.uk) has been encouraging Bike Club staff to take on a similarly epic commute either on my first day or during my first week. As per the comment on here: http://40milesofhell.wordpress.com/2009/11/29/three-floods-and-a-lady/#comments


----------



## jonny jeez (30 Nov 2009)

patheticshark said:


> I've accidentally bought a carbon road bike



I love those kind of accidents...I've had many


----------



## jonny jeez (30 Nov 2009)

patheticshark said:


> Isn't it nice when your new workplace like the idea of your commute so much they decide to do their own version?
> 
> I haven't said explicitly anywhere where I'm going to work, but it's for a national cycling charity based in Guildford (which narrows it down just a little!) and Patrick from Bike Club (www.bikeclub.org.uk) has been encouraging Bike Club staff to take on a similarly epic commute either on my first day or during my first week. As per the comment on here: http://40milesofhell.wordpress.com/2009/11/29/three-floods-and-a-lady/#comments



You should be feeling really good with yourself, great ride in and fantastic speed...take it easy i'm off to check your blog now


----------



## thomas (30 Nov 2009)

patheticshark said:


> I haven't said explicitly anywhere where I'm going to work, but it's for a national cycling charity based in Guildford (which narrows it down just a little!)




Only a few miles down the road from me (well...150 odd from this road...but when I'm in Woking).


----------



## lukesdad (4 Dec 2009)

shauncollier said:


> ah bordon, REME by any chance? lukesdad, what clothing have you found to do the job whilst being on the bike for so long so regular? do you have 2 sets of clothes? one for the in ride and one for the return?



Not Reme im afraid Shaun although used to do quiet a lot of xc races on their land excellent they were too. As to the change of clothes it depends on what else I have to carry, though I do take some spare in the pack at the start of the week.


----------



## lukesdad (4 Dec 2009)

patheticshark said:


> Wow, today's practice run was floody. And rainy. And windy.
> 
> Quite fast though, for me... 38 miles (to the station rather than my office) in 1 hour 51; 19.1mph average. Not that I'm expecting to be able to do it in that kind of time by mid-week once I'm doing it for real...



Good time!...... You ll surprise your self once your doing regularly


----------



## patheticshark (6 Dec 2009)

And it begins...

Up at 5.15 tomorrow to leave 6am.

Saddlebag packed, metcheck checked, waterproofs at the ready.

Unfortunately, I haven't had a chance to ride my new bike for more than about quarter of a mile; I never got around to buying any mudguards, and I'm still not 100% sure of the route, right at the end.

This could be interesting...


----------



## joolsybools (6 Dec 2009)

Lol, well good luck to you, theres nothing like jumping in at the deep end! Ride carefully


----------



## ianrauk (6 Dec 2009)

Yes, very best of luck to you. Looking forward to hearing how you got on.


----------



## fossyant (6 Dec 2009)

Good luck


----------



## magnatom (6 Dec 2009)

Enjoy!


----------



## JiMBR (6 Dec 2009)

Good luck...keep us posted.


----------



## goo_mason (6 Dec 2009)

Yep - good luck and let us know how it went!


----------



## BentMikey (6 Dec 2009)

Good luck, I'll be checking here for your update!!


----------



## potsy (6 Dec 2009)

patheticshark said:


> And it begins...
> 
> Up at 5.15 tomorrow to leave 6am.
> 
> ...


There's nothing like being prepared
Good luck.


----------



## MacB (7 Dec 2009)

patheticshark said:


> And it begins...
> 
> Up at 5.15 tomorrow to leave 6am.
> 
> ...



Don't sweat it, my first time commuting the 20 miles each way, I got lost in both directions and it was on the coldest day recorded in ages. I had no proper cycling gear, a shoot bike and my hands got a numbness that wouldn't go away. I figured it could only get better and I was right


----------



## patheticshark (7 Dec 2009)

MacB said:


> Don't sweat it, my first time commuting the 20 miles each way, I got lost in both directions and it was on the coldest day recorded in ages. I had no proper cycling gear, a shoot bike and my hands got a numbness that wouldn't go away. I figured it could only get better and I was right



Ha! That does make me feel better. (er, in a less mean way than that sounds...) I guess I should see the early commutes as learning experiences.

Feeling surprisingly cheerful for 5.30am, and it's not raining! (yet.) Hurrah!

Thanks everyone... will update later.


----------



## PBancroft (7 Dec 2009)

Fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## levad (7 Dec 2009)

Are you nearly there yet?


----------



## trio25 (7 Dec 2009)

Hope it went well. Guessing as its the first day sneaking on the internet to let us know is not the done thing :-)


----------



## abchandler (7 Dec 2009)

How's it gone PS? Was thinking of you this morning and I was only doing 8 miles!!


----------



## HelenD123 (7 Dec 2009)

Hope it went well!


----------



## MacB (7 Dec 2009)

we need an update


----------



## ttcycle (7 Dec 2009)

..where's this update Shark?

We're your eager audience!!!


----------



## MacB (7 Dec 2009)

ttcycle said:


> ..where's this update Shark?
> 
> We're your eager audience!!!



Yep, come on, we'll start to get worried otherwise


----------



## ttcycle (7 Dec 2009)

still..first day on the job - can't be seen to be slacking on these forums.....

Hope it was alright though - wrings hands like a worried parent..


----------



## patheticshark (7 Dec 2009)

Ha! I was being presented to all day, wasn't anywhere near a computer.

It went OK but it took bloody ages. I think the Garmin must've gone horribly wrong when it claimed it took 1hr51 cos it was about 2hrs45 today and I can't believe that's just down to headwind and extra traffic.

I don't feel that exhausted, but I may not be saying that tomorrow...


----------



## fossyant (7 Dec 2009)

Well done - hope you weren't late.


----------



## hackbike 666 (7 Dec 2009)

Well done PS.


----------



## Salad Dodger (7 Dec 2009)

Well done you


----------



## MacB (7 Dec 2009)

patheticshark said:


> Ha! I was being presented to all day, wasn't anywhere near a computer.
> 
> It went OK but it took bloody ages. I think the Garmin must've gone horribly wrong when it claimed it took 1hr51 cos it was about 2hrs45 today and I can't believe that's just down to headwind and extra traffic.
> 
> I don't feel that exhausted, but I may not be saying that tomorrow...



is the garmin doing rolling time only?

very well done though


----------



## weevil (7 Dec 2009)

patheticshark said:


> Ha! I was being presented to all day, wasn't anywhere near a computer.



From OED:
_present, v_
_To offer or give as a gift, present, or prize._
_To offer as an act of worship, as a sacrifice._ 

That's some job you've landed, PS!

Great work on the commute.  I feel inspired.


----------



## patheticshark (8 Dec 2009)

MacB said:


> is the garmin doing rolling time only?
> 
> very well done though



Ah... it's not supposed to be, but it has a habit of changing its settings by itself, so that could well be it.

Feeling pretty good this morning except I feel a bit sick after downing a pint of coffee...

oh, and I wasn't late yesterday - it's one of those beautiful workplaces where it's really easy and quick to lock your bike up in the secure area, hop in the HUGE shower (soap provided) and shove all your stuff in the drying room. I do love a cycle-friendly workplace.


----------



## ttcycle (8 Dec 2009)

....showers...ah that would be bliss....!

Glad to hear that things are going alright so far - I'm sure it can only get speedier!!

Well done!


----------



## MacB (8 Dec 2009)

ttcycle said:


> ....showers...ah that would be bliss....!



Aaaaggghhhh, stinky person alert


----------



## ttcycle (8 Dec 2009)

Thanks Mac - I smell like the proverbial roses apparently..
all day out on the bike in the summer, not changed and met a friend in the pub who said 'wow no body odour-how do you do it!'

As for you Mac....speak fer yerself!

Would love a shower at work-if only!


----------



## trio25 (8 Dec 2009)

Keep us updated! Sounds a monster commute, nearly 3 hours - wow! But then it would easily take me that long to ride 40miles!


----------



## potsy (8 Dec 2009)

ttcycle said:


> Thanks Mac - I smell like the proverbial roses apparently..
> all day out on the bike in the summer, not changed and met a friend in the pub who said 'wow no body odour-how do you do it!'
> 
> As for you Mac....speak fer yerself!
> ...


----------



## ttcycle (8 Dec 2009)

potsy said:


> That's why Lynx Africa was invented-surely



Who'd want to smell like that crap?! Surely Lynx is for teenage boys and twenty something lads..I'm the wrong gender for that kind of smell anyway, besides, I don't use deodrant -I smell of roses remember Potsy!


----------



## MacB (8 Dec 2009)

ttcycle said:


> Who'd want to smell like that crap?! Surely Lynx is for teenage boys and twenty something lads..I'm the wrong gender for that kind of smell anyway, besides, I don't use deodrant -I smell of roses remember Potsy!




yeah, yeah, we've heard it all before, someone's always the last to know


----------



## ttcycle (8 Dec 2009)

MacB said:


> yeah, yeah, we've heard it all before, someone's always the last to know



Now baselayers in specific material - that stuff is evil...

No my colleagues and I all have rude humour (I think I'm the worst - can you tell?!) so I doubt that they'd worry about me being sensitive to being told I smell like crap!!

In your case Mac- Maybe it just got to a point where people stopped sitting next to you at work .... who knows...


----------



## ianrauk (8 Dec 2009)

TT or MacB....?
Hmmmm I know who I would prefer to smell and it aint MaccyB that's fer sure...


----------



## ttcycle (8 Dec 2009)

Terribly off topic but this almost needs a poll!

Who smells more MacB or ttcycle?


----------



## potsy (8 Dec 2009)

ttcycle said:


> Who'd want to smell like that crap?! Surely Lynx is for teenage boys and twenty something lads..I'm the wrong gender for that kind of smell anyway, besides, I don't use deodrant -I smell of roses remember Potsy!


Are you telling me the adverts are lies thought it guaranteed girls would be throwing themselves at anyone who wore it


----------



## MacB (8 Dec 2009)

ttcycle said:


> Terribly off topic but this almost needs a poll!
> 
> Who smells more MacB or ttcycle?



Oh I win that one hands down


----------



## ttcycle (8 Dec 2009)

yeah, yeah Mac - self denial and all that!

Potsy...I don't know what to say...it's not worked has it?


----------



## MacB (8 Dec 2009)

There is no smell quite like a heavily hormonal, decidely unwashed, teenage boy, who's gone mad with the Lynx


----------



## potsy (8 Dec 2009)

ttcycle said:


> yeah, yeah Mac - self denial and all that!
> 
> Potsy...I don't know what to say*...it's not worked has it?*


Not yet tt but then I've only been using it 20 years-give it time


----------



## ttcycle (8 Dec 2009)

MacB said:


> There is no smell quite like a heavily hormonal, decidely unwashed, teenage boy, who's gone mad with the Lynx



Tell me about it...deodrant is not a substitute for frequent washing!!

Potsy ...looks like you'll have to address your scenting strategy.


----------



## patheticshark (9 Dec 2009)

I blogged, finally... (it's not very interesting. I apologise. My brain has gone a bit mushy.)

http://40milesofhell.wordpress.com/2009/12/09/and-it-begins/


----------



## ttcycle (9 Dec 2009)

Nice report..! Glad to hear you're doing ok. This is it...the start of clean living by the sounds of it.


----------



## patheticshark (9 Dec 2009)

I am actually a massive liar because I'm currently drinking a bottle of alcoholic ginger beer. I will be sticking to one though!


----------



## ttcycle (9 Dec 2009)

it would have been alright if you wouldn't have told us!!
Trust me..training, racing etc= early nights, eating well and tons of food and laying off the booze...that's what happens!

Where's the saddlebag from btw? Does it fit on bikes without too much seatpost showing?


----------



## patheticshark (23 Dec 2009)

Update: I was doing quite well till the ice. Now the 6 miles to the station is bad enough. I'm fine doing the 40 miles in the freezing cold, and the pouring rain, and the bitter headwinds and all of that, but ice is another matter. Especially when all my bikes (except the Brompton) have 700x23c tyres on them.

Off till January now... really hope the weather's better by then.


----------



## BentMikey (23 Dec 2009)

I was wondering how you were doing! Keep posting, it's great to read your updates.


----------



## ttcycle (23 Dec 2009)

Probably wise! Hope you have a good break and glad to hear it's gone alright!


----------



## patheticshark (23 Jan 2010)

Just in case anyone was wondering, I have started commuting again after an ice-enforced break. Hurrah! I missed it. Even though it is a bit painful now I am hugely unfit after Christmas.


----------



## fossyant (23 Jan 2010)

Nice one.......... !!!!


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jan 2010)

thanks for reminding us PS, how you finding it?

Found out for myself.... just read your blog.


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (23 Jan 2010)

patheticshark said:


> Starting a new job in a couple of weeks and will be riding 40 miles every morning... any tips from people with hefty commutes on fuel/motivation/avoiding exhausation generally?
> 
> (my motivation will primarily be not getting fired as getting the train would be a fortune and take nearly as long. I will be getting the train home each day though, cos it's considerably cheaper in the afternoon as I have a young person's railcard.)



i have a 30mile daily trip, i find that music is the best thing when your riding around at 7am :/ lol also some form of energy bar before you set off never hurts.

oh and make sure your awake lol


----------



## steve52 (23 Jan 2010)

wow im impressed have a house point all of u


----------



## patheticshark (23 Jan 2010)

Cheers all. Music would be good but I think I need all the concentration I can muster for navigating central London at 6am.


----------



## BrumJim (23 Jan 2010)

patheticshark said:


> Just in case anyone was wondering, I have started commuting again after an ice-enforced break. Hurrah! I missed it. Even though it is a bit painful now I am hugely unfit after Christmas.



Just to re-assure you, I was wondering. Or maybe it worries you?

Did 5 out of 10 commutes in the first two weeks, despite having a paltry 7 miles to cover, so not surprised that you took an ice break.


----------



## ttcycle (23 Jan 2010)

Good going! I hope you get the fine art of layering sorted!!


----------



## Madcyclist (24 Jan 2010)

Enjoyed your blog, impressive riding.


----------



## patheticshark (1 Feb 2010)

The commute described far better than I've ever managed:
http://40milesofhell.wordpress.com/


----------



## jonny jeez (2 Feb 2010)

Sorry, I'm confused...probably still a bit woozy from my return to the saddle...but i thought you were commuting to a new job, your blog sounds as if you ride to guildford, then get the train straight home...for fun....have i missed something?

I'm sure the answer lies in these (or your blogs) pages, but I just cant find the energy to read them all!!

sorry.

(PS, good writing by the way, is this your day job because its very professional)


----------



## BrumJim (2 Feb 2010)

The last entry was written by her friend ('S'), who does appear to do just that. However our heroine (Rosie) heads off for a hard day at the office.


----------



## jonny jeez (2 Feb 2010)

Thanks Jim, I thought I'd lost the plot a little there.

Wow Rosie..."S" is proper hardcore!!


----------



## ianrauk (2 Feb 2010)

Nice one. good reading. It's great that your partner makes the effort to cycle all that way with you just to turn round and head back home.


----------



## patheticshark (2 Feb 2010)

That's right. People keep saying 'aw that's so romantic' but actually he just doesn't want me doing more miles than him 

I'll pass on the very professional comment, he'll be delighted!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (2 Feb 2010)

patheticshark said:


> That's right. People keep saying 'aw that's so romantic' but actually *he just doesn't want me doing more miles than him *
> 
> I'll pass on the very professional comment, he'll be delighted!





 typical bloke


----------



## bartekorcz (5 Feb 2010)

*25 miles - timing*

Hi, i have got question about the time. 
I am planing to commuting 25 miles each way from Welwyn Garden City to Morgate (London), how long it should take me each way? 
I have hybrid bike Giand CRS3, but with thinner 28mm tyres


----------



## patheticshark (5 Feb 2010)

bartekorcz said:


> Hi, i have got question about the time.
> I am planing to commuting 25 miles each way from Welwyn Garden City to Morgate (London), how long it should take me each way?
> I have hybrid bike Giand CRS3, but with thinner 28mm tyres



Depends how fast you ride?


----------



## trio25 (6 Feb 2010)

Have you done the ride fixed yet?


----------



## jonny jeez (8 Feb 2010)

bartekorcz said:


> Hi, i have got question about the time.
> I am planing to commuting 25 miles each way from Welwyn Garden City to Morgate (London), how long it should take me each way?
> I have hybrid bike Giand CRS3, but with thinner 28mm tyres



On the inbound route,I would allow yourself 90 to 105 mins to start with (it 's not too hilly) with the biggest hill being around potters bar






I would think tho that eventually you will settle at around 1 hour and 15-20 mins.

going home will be slower as you will need to climb nearly all of the height up to potters bar (although this is only 300 feet or so, so nothing too worrying)

I run just under 20 miles at 1 hour and 5 mins as an average (although going home take a little longer as it more uphill....just like you!)


oh, and welcome!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (21 Feb 2010)

how come the blog is locked?


----------



## HaloJ (23 Feb 2010)

bromptonfb said:


> how come the blog is locked?



I was about to post the exact same question.

Jonny Jeez : what route planner created that image? I've used google maps but that doesn't provide elevation data and I'm currently using MapMyRide but the interface is woeful.


----------



## mcshroom (23 Feb 2010)

HaloJ said:


> I was about to post the exact same question.
> 
> Jonny Jeez : what route planner created that image? I've used google maps but that doesn't provide elevation data and I'm currently using MapMyRide but the interface is woeful.



It looks like bikehike


----------



## HaloJ (24 Feb 2010)

mcshroom said:


> It looks like bikehike



Superb! Thank you very much.


----------



## buggi (24 Feb 2010)

patheticshark said:


> Nothing hefty. Lock, tools, change of clothes, lightweight towel - should fit in a saddlebag.
> 
> I'll be doing it fixed.




haven't read all the answers so don't know if this has been suggested, or is an option. my commute is 46 miles round trip and my work have supplied me with a locker. I store my bike lock at work in the bike shed so i don't have to carry it. Sometimes i drive, and on those days i take about 5 days worth of clothes in, leave my towel and shower stuff at work. that way i only have to carry my phone, purse and ipod on the bike and it makes a massive difference. 

This is cheeky but don't buy your ticket on the way home at the station, wait til you get on the train and get one from the ticket collector. with any luck you'll get a cheeky free train ride sometimes when the ticket collector doesn't come around.


----------



## dog_film (9 Mar 2016)

MacB said:


> 45 miles a day, 5 days a week should be fine but, as it's 40 in one hit you may have to look at food intake. I commuted 20 miles each way and didn't need to breakfast first in the morning. But I would flag after 30 miles without food and fluid intake.
> 
> Personally I've set my commuting limit at 30 miles each way and not sure I could do that for 5 days. I base the 30 on what I can do without bonking and also keeping it to a 2 hour trip.
> 
> If I was to choose an ideal commute then I'd say 15-18 miles each way would be it. Gives you a good work out but not far enough to be demoralising in bad weather.






Hello there. 

Very interested in your commute. Recently started job 20 miles one way and am determined to ride all week. So far its tough. Yes there are showers. Its a great and varied route, with hills, descents and some technical. Yes its quite a distance for no spring chicken. Yes it has its dangers (doesn't riding anywhere have this now?) Never seem to have enough food. Starting off two days a week to build from there. Have a decent bike, kit, lights and attitude. Everyone I know is saying its not possible which makes me want ot do this all the more. 
Any hints or tips?


----------



## Hacienda71 (9 Mar 2016)

dog_film said:


> Hello there.
> 
> Very interested in your commute. Recently started job 20 miles one way and am determined to ride all week. So far its tough. Yes there are showers. Its a great and varied route, with hills, descents and some technical. Yes its quite a distance for no spring chicken. Yes it has its dangers (doesn't riding anywhere have this now?) Never seem to have enough food. Starting off two days a week to build from there. Have a decent bike, kit, lights and attitude. Everyone I know is saying its not possible which makes me want ot do this all the more.
> Any hints or tips?


@Origamist commutes that sort of distance and I am sure will give you a few pointers. Not sure if I would want to do that distance every day, but in the summer months when the light is better I regularly extend my commute to 20 to 30 miles on the way home.


----------



## Origamist (9 Mar 2016)

dog_film said:


> Hello there.
> 
> Very interested in your commute. Recently started job 20 miles one way and am determined to ride all week. So far its tough. Yes there are showers. Its a great and varied route, with hills, descents and some technical. Yes its quite a distance for no spring chicken. Yes it has its dangers (doesn't riding anywhere have this now?) Never seem to have enough food. Starting off two days a week to build from there. Have a decent bike, kit, lights and attitude. Everyone I know is saying its not possible which makes me want ot do this all the more.
> Any hints or tips?



Build up gradually. The weather is improving and by summer I'm sure you will be doing 4/5 days a week.

Keep your bike properly maintained.
Look at the weather forecast and check outside your front door and then select your kit for the day.
Hydrate yourself properly at work and eat!
Bring food and water with you. In summer, I have a couple of emergency gels and 750ml of water.
Make sure you have tools and can do at least basic bike maintenance.
I'm fortunate that I can cut my ride short if the weather is horrible and get a train - do you have a bail out option?
I'd go for mudguards for long distance commuting.
I let the bike carry my gear and don't use rucksacks.
Try to travel light – obviously preferable.
If it's icy, do you have ice tyres? If not, I'd consider not riding.
Can you vary your route - I like a change now and again.
It might be worth reading Cyclecraft if you've not riden for a while.
Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Siclo (11 Mar 2016)

Spare bike is helpful, nothing worse than coming to the bike in the morning to find you picked up a slow flat the night before, Murphy's law states it will always be when you're already running late.


----------



## Tin Pot (11 Mar 2016)

dog_film said:


> Hello there.
> 
> Very interested in your commute. Recently started job 20 miles one way and am determined to ride all week. So far its tough. Yes there are showers. Its a great and varied route, with hills, descents and some technical. Yes its quite a distance for no spring chicken. Yes it has its dangers (doesn't riding anywhere have this now?) Never seem to have enough food. Starting off two days a week to build from there. Have a decent bike, kit, lights and attitude. Everyone I know is saying its not possible which makes me want ot do this all the more.
> Any hints or tips?



Here's my thread on my long commute:

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/long-commutes.190513/

And my bike maintenance:
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/tps-commuter-maintenance.194176/

Prepare!


----------



## furball (12 Mar 2016)

Get plenty sleep. If you don't get enough you will be wrecked by the end of the week.


----------



## tallliman (20 Mar 2016)

I'm trying to build up my 20mile each way commute to more than 2 days a week. The biggest hindrance I find to doing it is maintaining balance once I get home. Having meals prepared in advance so I can eat quickly when I get in really helps me get ready to do it again.


----------



## samsbike (20 Mar 2016)

I have a 16-18 commute each way (depending on route) but I have struggled to do that more than twice a week. Its better now it lighter but still hard especially coming home into a westerly wind. What has helped is having some protein (shake or bar) straight after the ride in. Just helps recover.

I may try and it do it 3 times a week once the clocks change, but the same route does get a bit boring at times.


----------



## speccy1 (20 Mar 2016)

patheticshark said:


> I'll be doing it every day but only one way - I'll be getting the train in the evenings. (so 40 miles in the morning and then like 5 miles from the station in the evening)
> 
> I have tried the route out, it took me 2hrs 15 and that included a bit of getting lost so hopefully it'll be a few minutes quicker than that.


My commute is 30 miles/day, and by the latter part of the week I`m knackered, good luck!!


----------



## wheresthetorch (22 Mar 2016)

speccy1 said:


> My commute is 30 miles/day, and by the latter part of the week I`m knackered, good luck!!



Looks like he started in 2009, so the 'good luck' is a bit late!


----------



## speccy1 (22 Mar 2016)

wheresthetorch said:


> Looks like he started in 2009, so the 'good luck' is a bit late!


Didn`t notice that bit, I`d had a few real ales at the time!!


----------



## ianrauk (22 Mar 2016)

wheresthetorch said:


> Looks like he started in 2009, so the 'good luck' is a bit late!




She even.


----------



## wheresthetorch (22 Mar 2016)

ianrauk said:


> She even.



My apologies to her.


----------



## dog_film (3 Aug 2016)

MacB said:


> 45 miles a day, 5 days a week should be fine but, as it's 40 in one hit you may have to look at food intake. I commuted 20 miles each way and didn't need to breakfast first in the morning. But I would flag after 30 miles without food and fluid intake.
> 
> Personally I've set my commuting limit at 30 miles each way and not sure I could do that for 5 days. I base the 30 on what I can do without bonking and also keeping it to a 2 hour trip.
> 
> If I was to choose an ideal commute then I'd say 15-18 miles each way would be it. Gives you a good work out but not far enough to be demoralising in bad weather.



Very interested in your mileage as is exactly what I am doing now. 
Are you still?
Its not as bad as I thought and I have lost a hell of a lot of weight. 
Food is the problem. Don't seem to ever eat enough, lol.


----------



## Karlt (3 Aug 2016)

Problem I have with a commute which isn't _that_ long but I'm no athlete - 15 miles each way - is that it does mean that nearly all the cycling you do is the same old collection of routes to work and back, because when I get home at half past six the last thing on my mind is going out for another ride.


----------



## tallliman (3 Aug 2016)

Just had a relief road open up that can cut my commute to 33 miles for the round trip. Not sure I'll do that in summer but might be good in winter!


----------

